# International Students - Sydney/Melbourne



## jabberaussie (Jun 21, 2017)

I would like to know if anyone travelling from abroad to Sydney/Melbourne for higher studies. Had been in that place not so long ago. I may be able to help


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

You can choose orange international college ...in Melbourne


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm traveling to Sydney


----------



## Krish99 (Oct 9, 2017)

i ll be joining monash uni in melbourne


----------

